

Ask HN: How much is a retweet worth to you? - zmitri

I'm running a little test to see just how much it takes to get someone to retweet something if its for a good cause - eg. A really awesome non for profit.<p>http://rtchallenge.thegoodkarma.co<p>I do not work for a non for profit, nor am I trying to pander HN for donations. In fact this money is coming out of my pocket, and this test is related to the startup I am working with right now.
======
steventruong
All tweets are not created equal. Value is base on conversion value I guess
depending on what the goal is.

Sidenote: Why do so many people lately call it "not for profit" instead of
just calling it non-profit. Salmon Khan does this a lot too. Maybe it's just
me but that shit sounds whack. So much easier and faster to just say non-
profit.

~~~
zmitri
I definitely agree. That's why I'm interesting in figuring out what exactly
that value is, and at what point it's noise. Certain people are adamant
supporters of some causes and couldn't care less for others, so it's
interesting to play around and figure out the point at which something because
noise, and something stands out, even though it costs the user a second of
their time to do something "good". Just trying to figure out the conversion on
clicks vs. the reach right now.

Ya, I was actually trying to come up with a new name, all of them are so long
(beneficiary, non for profit, charitable organizations, etc.)

~~~
steventruong
Value will vary DRASTICALLY for each user. You won't be able to find a
meaningful average with answers here.

------
zmitri
Linkable <http://rtchallenge.thegoodkarma.co>

